# decompession therapy



## curls (Sep 4, 2012)

Have any of you bought a decompression machine?  (any brands)  I have a compressed disc and I am willing to try anything to help with the pain.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually got one from academy a couple of days ago for around a hundred bucks! I have a slipped disc and it feels amazing hanging there for 15 minutes a day.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 4, 2012)

I have not used this device but I do know that the Mckenzie exercises helped heal a pinched nerve in my cervical area.  Check it out.  These exercises can be used for any part of the spine including the lower back.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 4, 2012)

I use the o e at my local physical therapy clinic, and u love this thing. That and a foam roller can do wonders for ur back.


----------

